# Evye passed her CGC/TDI



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And she made me proud. I bought this vest in hopes and anticipation. I'm so glad we didn't have to return it. :redface:

We worked a lot yesterday on fine tuning and repeated things over and over again. Up at 6:30 this morning to head out the door at 8 a.m. She is tired and has earned her well-deserved snooze.










Pooped out pup.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great Job!!!! What is involved with becoming a Therapy Dog?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats to you both! How exciting! 

Evie is such a pretty girl, and she looks so clever in her new vest. Good for you two!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Evye is so pretty! But it's clear she got looks and brains too! Congrats on passing the test.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats to you both. She is soooo pretty.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Congratulations,Evye will make a lot of people very happy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:Way to go Sharlene


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations and Cheers to Sharlene and "Evye CGC, TDI", on all your hard work*


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you all !!! I am still on cloud 9. I am not saying I didn't have faith in my dog BUT it was high-anxiety and I did have an element of doubt. I have learned Evye does not like big dogs nor hyper dogs. The evaluator told me she doesn't have to like them, she just cannot show fear nor aggression. She avoided them but she did accomplish both. SO, if any of you are considering this, the test goes by so fast, so many things happening at once, you don't even realize you are being evaluated. When doing "reactions to distractions", the man dropped a can of peanuts as we were walking by. I thought the poor many really dropped his can of peanuts. Watching others I realized it was a peanut can full of ???? coins. Evye was so concerned about the lady walking by in a walker coughing her head off, she didn't even realize a guy was walking by her with a pair of crutches. She just wanted to make sure that poor coughing lady was okay.

I confess, the first time around we failed supervised separation. Not Evye's fault but mine. I peaked and she saw me. You can retake one failed mark. We retook it and told me to go as far away as possible so she couldn't even smell me. I came back when they called me and she was laying on the floor as comfortable as could be.

I whispered to one of the prop evaluators I was so scared she would either do a nervous pee or poop in the middle of all this. She told me to relax, her dog dig and she wiped it up before anybody even noticed.

I'm glad it over but it was not any where near as difficult as I had anticipated.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the summary of how it can go. I've never been to one of the testing for TDI. Sounds like quite a bit of prep. Was the CGC test incorporated at the same time?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that Sharlene. It has a few very good lessons in it. Congrats again. Just like Sandi's Journey with Smarty. Good Stuff.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sandi yes, CGC was incorporated right into the TDI. TDI there were five more tests than CGC. Some of them already had their CGC but had to go through the whole test anyway. That was just a matter of paying the fee for one or both. You have to send in your CGC application before your TDI (a matter of days). Your vet has to sign the TDI papers.

Prep, really brushing up on your basic commands that I tend to let slip....because life is busy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that is quite an honor!! Congrats..well deserved!
Pretty pup!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats Sharlene and Evye! For those of you considering doing therapy (Sandi), I highly recommend going and watching a testing so you will know what to expect. That really helped me. I was not even aware you could do both the CGC and TDI in one night, but the TDI is basically an extension of the CGC. I took the CGC class after basic obedience, but did not take the TDI class even though I think it would have been very good. I also studied the TDI website. 

Sharlene, I was like you . . . petrified! Thank goodness we weren't first, and he had calmed down a lot by the time we walked around and got him used to the other dogs and then let him sit down for a while. I was most worried about the separation too, but Jackson looked at me like, "Mom, don't worry . . . I know how to do all this stuff!" And he did! We are always the basket cases!

Evye will bring much joy . . . she is a real sweetheart!! Are you going to try it with the other two? Hope so . . . they would be wonderful and you can even take two at one time (but they may have to test together . . . not sure about that.)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So proud of you and Evye, what a smart girl! Thanks for giving tips on how to get through the testing and what to prepare for. I'd love to do this with Gracie but it's been me dragging my feet and not working on the training.

Evye looks so cute in her vest and will bring so much happiness and joy to whoever she visits!!! Can't wait to hear where this takes the two of you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy, right now I wouldn't even consider Bentley as a thearpy dog candidate (nor a good citizen ) He is too reactionary. I could picture him barking his head off at a wheelchair, man walking by on :crutch: sniffing dog butts and/or barking at the other dogs. We would have a lot of work to do...lots. I do think he would do okay with the sit/stay, I think he would leave it and I think he would do okay with the separation part of the testing...but the rest would be checks on the failed side. And he would definitely be trying to jump in my lap when the man dropped his can of peanuts.

Taylor, I dunno. He's kind of a fraidy-cat.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulations to you all! It seems that therapy comes naturally for Havanese but I know tons of training and hard work is involved. Good for you!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats to you and Evye! That's great news! And thanks for sharing the pics....she's adorable in that vest


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wooohoooo Sharlene and Evye, way to go!!! :cheer2: I'd be SO nervous! Good for you, for taking the time to train and learn on the way. Evye is adorable in her new vest - rightly deserved too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Evye is so pretty.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a wonderful job the two of you have accomplished. Evye looks great in her vest. Congratulations!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sharlene, now I _know_ Bentley is not that bad! He was awesome here at our house. Taylor is young . . . he would be wonderful. But it is a lot of work and training. The worst thing is having to make sure they are clean before a visit, and then they go out and get a poopy butt ten minutes before you are ready to leave! :frusty: Jackson is such a scaredy cat that he went out to go yesterday, and right when he went out it thundered, so now he's afraid to poop outside AT ALL and left me a big present upstairs this morning! Sorry to get off your subject . . . :focus:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations Sharlene and Evye!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And on the same subject, Evye always does a nervous poop. We can go potty right before we leave and every time we get "there", she has to immediately do a poop and a 
pee. I was so scared she would do that doing the testing, which is an immediate fail. Phew...didn't happen. They are so funny when something scares them...they just don't seem to forget it. Poor Jackson !!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Kathy, right now I wouldn't even consider Bentley as a thearpy dog candidate (nor a good citizen ) He is too reactionary. I could picture him barking his head off at a wheelchair, man walking by on :crutch: sniffing dog butts and/or barking at the other dogs. We would have a lot of work to do...lots. I do think he would do okay with the sit/stay, I think he would leave it and I think he would do okay with the separation part of the testing...but the rest would be checks on the failed side. And he would definitely be trying to jump in my lap when the man dropped his can of peanuts..


Is Bentley related to Smarty?


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Huge congratulations Evye!! Welcome to the world of Therapy! People will love your soft hair and wagging tail when you visit!
These are some of my friends and this is me wearing my purple vest!
We are C.A.T.dogs....... Canine assisted therapy. 
Have fun bringing smiles to everyone!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Cosmo is one handsome boy !! He looks so small sitting next to the "big guy". And I love his purple vest.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah Evye! And thanks for not being too nervous and messing her up Sharlene <BG!!!> BTW the dollar store carries nice little tiny packs of baby wipes that fit perfect in a tiny therapy bag!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Yeah Evye! And thanks for not being too nervous and messing her up Sharlene <BG!!!> BTW the dollar store carries nice little tiny packs of baby wipes that fit perfect in a tiny therapy bag!


LOL Amanda. My heart sure was racing a mile a minute. I got lost on the way to the location and scared to death I would be late. Actually I wasn't lost after all. The street didn't look familiar so I turned around only to realize I was on the right path after all. So had to turn around again !! The whole time talking to Evye in an upbeat/happy voice so hopefully she wouldn't pick up on my panic.

What kind of tiny therapy bag ?? Do they have "special" bags or just any small bag.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharlene-lol! Good thinking on the voice. 

For Dasher I use the little purse Julie sold at National and for Belle I have a rhinestone little maltese purse that everyone loves. With having little dogs I like something real little as I spend half the time bending over to pick the dog up and put them on the visitor's lap. So I don't want to smoke them i with my giant bag  I have paper work which my group requires you to carry on you, extra leashes (kids love to walk the dogs), baby brush (kids love to brush), baby wipes, little comb (just in case), little baby blanket for laps, and doggy water bottle. For some of the visits I might take other things but these are my steady and I just leave all the stuff in there as I used to be the one who forgot the brush or the leashes and had to borrow!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll have to ask my shopping buddy if she will be on the watch out for Julie's little bags at the Nationals....maybe if I ask very, very nice and promise to stop making fun of her bunny lamp.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sharlene, I have one of Julie's bags, too. It is the perfect size, and I don't even bring my purse inside. The last place I went, the girl who took me around actually carried it for me so I could devote everything to Jackson and the residents . . . I was spoiled! I do have to take my paperwork as well . . . even though everything is covered by TDI, a lot of places have their own requirements and want proof of vaccines, etc. Can't wait to hear about your and Evye's first visits. It does take a while for the paperwork to come in though before you can start.


----------

